# Most YouTube "How To"... table saw videos are HORRID and UNSAFE



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow,

I've just spent the last 30 minutes watching countless YouTube videos that claim to show me "How to use a table saw". But even demonstrators who claim to be concerned with safety are regularly cutting up pieces of wood without safety glasses or with loose sleeves dangling mere centimeters from the blade.

Several of these idiots actually moved scrap wood out of the way while the blade was still spinning. Another moron had a video showing how to take off all the safety features on his table saw.

A lot of the offending videos are from "Expert Villiage". Seems like most of these so-called experts are actually village idiots. :thumbdown:

I guess I'm better off reading books or reading reputable on-line articles. YouTube definitely does NOT seem to be the place to go for useful instructional table saw videos.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

There is good, and like you say bad on YouTube. I cringe/laugh at some of the sharpening videos, sawmills too. Back to the topic of table saw videos a long time ago I posted a link (or embedded the video, don't remember) of a guy cutting a circle on the table saw...then I thought THAT is going to get someone here hurt probably and deleted it.

YouTube is just like the rest of the WWW, like I said good and bad thrown out there for our consumption. Common sense usually helps us weed out the bad hopefully.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Daren said:


> Common sense usually helps us weed out the bad hopefully.



Didn't you mean:

_"Accidents usually help weed out the idiots" _One less in the gene pool. :shifty:


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

On the other hand, some of these dangerous videos are perfect examples of how NOT to use a table saw, and that can be instructive as well. I've always had a healthy respect for shop tools, but after watching some of these numbskulls do their thing, the limit of my "respect" for power tools and table saws in particular has grown by several orders of magnitude.

As I've told my kids, if you don't have a good role model for something, find someone who is a terrible role role model and then just do the opposite!


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

I have to agree that I too have seen great videos and terrible ones on you tube. I really agree with the expert village comment. I have seen nothing good from that group. At first, I wondered if they were just joking trying to be humorous. I then realized they were serious and thought they had some expertise in something. very scary
bobby


----------

